# Dendrobium formosum



## Berthold (Nov 13, 2013)

This is a species of basic beauty I think. It can be recommended to all orchids fans


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice. my problem with Dendros is that different types require different care. Do I hold water, do I need to cool it down,..!?!??!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 13, 2013)

You can cultivate it on the window sill. Reduce water and temperature a little bit in winter time. That's all.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

That's why I killed all my big kingianum hybrids i can't get the temps down in the winter w/out freezing my tropicals!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 13, 2013)

But 20°C (68°F, 16°Re for french users) is good enough down for winter time


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice one... Formosum does not need to be kept too cold. Can be grown hot all year round.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice big flower, too.


----------



## Stone (Nov 13, 2013)

Its a beauty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Nice one... Formosum does not need to be kept too cold. Can be grown hot all year round.


Can I water it year-round?


----------



## Berthold (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a beauty from the top also


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## eaborne (Nov 26, 2013)

Very neat!


----------

